# Breakfast for supper



## jcam222 (Jan 6, 2021)

Decided to have some breakfast for supper the other day. What the heck I’ll post it up since I learned the majority of it right here at SMF. Buckboard bacon using Pops brine adjusted to sugar free with Splenda. Homemade breakfast sausage patties based on a recipe I found here and adjusted to my taste for extra rubbed sage. Some scrambled eggs with onion, jalapeño and cheddar. Man this really hit the spot.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 6, 2021)

Looks real good from my screen Jeff

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 6, 2021)

I'll bunk up at your house for breakfast! Looks darn good. 
Jim


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 6, 2021)

I'd eat that anytime . . .


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 6, 2021)

Great looking plate of protein!


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 6, 2021)

Oh yeah, I'd pull up a chair to that table.  Is that meat on the side Buckboard bacon or beef bacon?


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 6, 2021)

That breakfast plate looks awesome! 
Tell me more about Buckboard bacon. That looks really good.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 6, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Oh yeah, I'd pull up a chair to that table.  Is that meat on the side Buckboard bacon or beef bacon?


Buckboard


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 6, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> That breakfast plate looks awesome!
> Tell me more about Buckboard bacon. That looks really good.


Buckboard is just cured smoked pork butt. I use boneless butts. I cut them to thickness of a thick belly. I always just use Pops brine until cured and then hot smoke with charcoal and applewood. My friends go bonkers for the stuff. Kind of a cross between bacon and country ham.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 6, 2021)

Breakfast, lunch, or supper that is a meal to enjoy.
Breakfast, lunch, & dinner? Breakfast, dinner, & supper?

I chuckle.
My uncles used the expression "breakfast food for supper".  Their days and nights got really twisted during calving and lambing seasons so often breakfast (start of day meal) was at traditional supper (dinner?) time.

I love buckboard pork.  Next round will be trim to belly thickness.
I think your trim confused as it sure appeared to be a brisket flat in the photo

Great job Jeff


----------



## Steve H (Jan 7, 2021)

Fine looking breakfast Jeff!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 7, 2021)

Knocked it out of the park as usual.  Once I get retired I may need to come for a visit!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 7, 2021)

Sure looks tasty! Sometimes I think breakfast for supper tastes better than in the morning.  
Nice job!
Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 7, 2021)

That all looks great Jeff! I'm a fan of sage beeing heavy in my breakfast sausage....or for sausage burgers.. Buck board looks fantastic. And a fine choice of add ins for the eggs. My kind of meal. I have not done breakfast for dinner in a while. Going on the menu for next week now. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2021)

Looks delicious!
We do the same thing here, we eat what we are hungry for!
I’ve had pancakes for dinner & spaghetti for breakfast!
Al


----------



## JCAP (Jan 7, 2021)

Breakfast, lunch, dinner, second dinner, fourth lunch. Anytime for that plate!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2021)

Yum!!!
Any Time of day Meal !!!
Looks Mighty Tasty!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 8, 2021)

Jeff, that is one mighty nice lookin' breakfast.

I would murder that if I wasn't forced to eat baby food the next couple of weeks.

Upside is I lost 15 lbs already! 

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 8, 2021)

Jeff, that is one stunning plate of food!! I don't care what time of day it is, I'd thoroughly enjoy sitting down to pa plate of that. Excellent job as always my friend!! Congrats on a much deserved ride buddy.

Robert


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 8, 2021)

Here is a link to the basic breakfast sausage spice I use.  I do often bump the sage up even further than this. I usually mix it, do a test fry and rinse repeat until I like it. It’s a derivative of a couple folks recipes accredited in the post. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pops-breakfast-sausage-breakfast-for-supper.291965/


----------



## xray (Jan 8, 2021)

Great looking meal for anytime of the day Jeff! That buckboard bacon is getting put on top of the to-do list.

I want to do another belly since I’m flying through my bacon...but there’s a boneless butt sitting in my freezer, it was supposed to be pork and sauerkraut but I bucked that tradition this year. I’ll have to make the BB instead.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 8, 2021)

Wow, looks awesome!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 8, 2021)

xray said:


> Great looking meal for anytime of the day Jeff! That buckboard bacon is getting put on top of the to-do list.
> 
> I want to do another belly since I’m flying through my bacon...but there’s a boneless butt sitting in my freezer, it was supposed to be pork and sauerkraut but I bucked that tradition this year. I’ll have to make the BB instead.


A lot of times we will cook both belly and buckboard for meals to make the belly last longer. My wife prefers its leaner


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 8, 2021)

Said in my best Homer SImpson slobbery voice....mmmmmmm pork 

Like!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 11, 2021)

Dang I'm late on this so I guess I'm late for that fine looking meal. Geez 
We do breakfast a lot for dinner.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks for the like jcam it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## forktender (Jan 12, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Decided to have some breakfast for supper the other day. What the heck I’ll post it up since I learned the majority of it right here at SMF. Buckboard bacon using Pops brine adjusted to sugar free with Splenda. Homemade breakfast sausage patties based on a recipe I found here and adjusted to my taste for extra rubbed sage. Some scrambled eggs with onion, jalapeño and cheddar. Man this really hit the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I often say that there is no way that I could ever do the Keto thing, you have been making me second guess my point of view.

Nice meal brother.
Dan


----------

